# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Night 25 March 2007

## the charlatans

The next Quiz is set for 8.30pm on Sunday 25 March 2007.

And for a wee change we're having a theme.

This will be Music and all things Musical. ::

----------


## Victoria

OoOO cool - sounds good.  ::

----------


## Piglet

Great idea Char.

No sayig i will get any right this time  ::

----------


## sassylass

oh boy, love the music theme idea 

*ahem* mimimimimimimimiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

"I'll be there",was gonnae sing the rest but its a bit saucy.... ::

----------


## the charlatans

Thank you to everyone for turning up tonight.
Good crack.

3rd Place - HTWood
2nd Place - Cedric Farthsbottom III
1st Place - Second Coming

The music theme went well and we had a good old sing song, Changilass was even up on the tables head banging to AC/DC.

If you've not done the quiz before try it next week its always good for a laugh. ::

----------


## Wellies

Great quiz for what I saw.  Sorry I missed the second half but got well and truely jammed in the door and eventually got rescued and went to bed as I was so traumatised.  Look forward to next weeks quiz hopefully.

----------

